

Where do you look for startup cofounders? - santacruz

Any ideas, websites?
======
mooders
Networking is a rich source of potential co-founders, partners, employees and
so forth. It's a chance to get to know like-minded people and for them to get
to know you. It takes time and patience but can be worth it. As babul pointed
out, go where the types of person you need hang out and learn to speak their
language.

Advertising for a co-founder is another way to do it, but I have always
thought that makes for a more formal business arrangement, rather than two (or
more) people united by a passion for an idea. Perhaps I'm romanticising
slightly, but if you advertise for a co-founder I think you will need to spend
more time (and money?) on formulating a pretty tight Job Spec to make sure all
requirements, dependencies etc are watertight. This may not actually be a bad
thing, but you should be aware of it, all the same.

------
babul
As far as websites go younoodle.com is best one I have seen so far.

If you are at/around a uni look for a suitable society e.g. BASES at Stanford,
OE at Oxford, Imperial Entreprenuers at Imperial.

If you can, attend hacker meets especially events like barcamp and some of the
(un)conferences put on.

------
babul
Depends what type of cofounder you are looking for. for hackers got to hacker
meets, for business/other-skill go where these people hang out.

------
babul
Idea...

Build what you can and then advertise you want a cofounder on what have built
e.g. directly on your website.

